# Oh Yeah... My new oyster shucker



## boykjo (Jan 1, 2017)

Been wanting to make one of these for a long time...... I fabricated the parts, sent them to Santa for assembly and it was under the tree Christmas morning.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















IMG_1977.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Jan 1, 2017


















IMG_1978.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Jan 1, 2017


















IMG_1979.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Jan 1, 2017






Thanks for looking

Boykjo


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 1, 2017)

That looks like it would make short work of it!! They have oyster shucking contests around here, I wonder if you could get away with that?.... 
Seriously though, that's a great idea. I have a scar on my left hand from too many beverages and paying too much attention to the cute brunette standing in front of me while shucking oysters at a cookout. I was also using a hunting knife. Ouch! 
Merry Christmas!


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 1, 2017)

That is a great idea, I'll take a dozen on the half-shell


----------



## boykjo (Jan 1, 2017)

Mdboatbum said:


> That looks like it would make short work of it!! They have oyster shucking contests around here, I wonder if you could get away with that?....
> Seriously though, that's a great idea. I have a scar on my left hand from too many beverages and paying too much attention to the cute brunette standing in front of me while shucking oysters at a cookout. I was also using a hunting knife. Ouch!
> Merry Christmas!


LOL


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 1, 2017)

That's a great invention!

I always use a welding glove on my hand I'm holding the oyster with.

Al


----------



## okiedave (Jan 2, 2017)

What's the baseplate made from?  Is that a large heatsink with the fins cut down?


----------



## boykjo (Jan 2, 2017)

1/2 inch aluminum plate. I milled the plate with a 1/8 inch end mill


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 9, 2017)

Joe, Nice shucker, I love the detail on the plate,looks like you may have access to a Bridgeport !


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 6, 2017)

just seen this some what like what we use for hard shell clams (in Md we also have soft shell clams) we just make them out of a large knife would like to see a photo of it working.

Warren


----------



## boykjo (May 7, 2017)

HalfSmoked said:


> just seen this some what like what we use for hard shell clams (in Md we also have soft shell clams) we just make them out of a large knife would like to see a photo of it working.
> 
> Warren


should have some pics in a few weeks


----------

